
Jeff Bezos is letting his charities do something radical – whatever they want - mhb
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/8/12/20758787/jeff-bezos-day-one-fund-philanthropy-charity-homelessness
======
jfengel
I'd worry less about fatcat executives than about success. Fighting
homelessness is hard, and the problems are rarely about what most people think
they are.

Perhaps the most important thing Bezos could bring (aside, of course, from
money) is a sense for finding people who know things. That's the true talent
of a great CEO, being able to assess sincerity, intelligence, creativity, and
the ability to manage people. Writing hundreds of pages of grant proposals is
probably less effective than being able to tell a good story, which contains
the crucial hints about how you assess what's important, how well you
communicate, and how you think about the people you'll need.

There's a good chance many -- perhaps most -- of these will fail anyway.
Homelessness will remain hard. But it could well end up being very cost-
effective to let creative and industrious people try things, even if some
fail. That's very Silicon Valley, at least in myth. I have no idea how much of
that myth is real and how much was just lucky executives in the right place at
the right time.

------
xmichael999
What a lazy bugger (;

